

Hidden Debug Mode in AMD Processors - tankenmate
http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/10/11/12/047243/Hidden-Debug-Mode-Found-In-AMD-Processors

======
JoachimSchipper
The linked article has been slashdotted, but does anyone know if the security
implications are as horrible as I think they are? (Crossing process-kernel
boundaries, crossing VM boundaries, ...)

~~~
tptacek
Almost certainly not; the features are modeled after the DRx hardware debug
registers. You can't access them from userland, and the debug registers are
already virtualized.

------
danielson
French security blog w/ a copy of the text:
<http://www.secuobs.com/revue/news/264198.shtml>

Incomplete?

~~~
swolchok
Cached version, via Slashdot:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:EzsEFco...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:EzsEFcoAZDAJ:www.woodmann.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-13891.html+amd+hardware+debugging+features&hl=en&gl=uk&strip=1)

Make sure you choose "text-only version" in the upper-right.

Looks like it's just hardware conditional breakpoints, nothing to see here...

~~~
danielson
Much better.

